# Gamer Komplett PC - Eigen aufbau



## UTSky (17. November 2011)

Da mein 3 Jahre alter Laptop wegkommt und umweltschonend recycelt wird, muss ich mir ein komplett neues System aufbauen. Meine Vorgabe dazu waren nicht mehr als 1.500€ und das habe ich damit erreicht.




*Fractal Design Define R3 Black Pearl  -  87,23€
*
*580W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8  -  58,68€
*
*8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600  -  34,94€
*
*ASRock Z68 Pro3  -  84,84€
*
*Intel Core i7 2600k* (dachte eigentlich an den 2600er, aber der ist nur unwesentlich billiger)  -  *265,79€*

*Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition  -  43,74€  
*
*Seagate Barracuda ST500DM002 500GB - Sata 6GB  -  89,66€
*
*Corsair Force Series 3 60GB - Sata 6GB  -  84,90€
*
*Asus GeForce GTX 570 DirectCU II  -  313,65€
*
*LiteOn Blu-ray ROM iHOS104-37  -  37,45€
*
*Iiyama E2475HDS-B1  -  173,83€
*
*Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit  -  73,30€
*
*Gehäusekühler: Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB9  -  7,90*€*
*
*2x Sata3 Kabel  -  7,80€
*
*Microsoft 600 Tastatur (Maus schon vorhanden)  -  11,66€*
 
Insgesamt wären es dann  *1.402,55€
*Alle Einzelteile werde ich bei Mindfactory.de bestellen. Bei Alternate komme ich auf knappe 100€ mehr.
Reicht das bequiet 580W Netzteil aus _(80+ Silber Plakette)_, nach einiger Recherche dürfte es reichen. Bin mir da aber noch nicht ganz sicher.
Und gibt es noch Verbesserungsvorschläge, vielleicht etwas das ich vergessen habe.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2011)

Ganz gut, nur:

- nimm den i5-2500k, denn der 2600 ist kaum besser - kostet aber 80€ mehr
- Mugen 3 ist an sich nur nötig, wenn Du beim OC an Grenzen gehen willst. Ansonsten reichen auch welche für 20-25€
- ganz schön teuer für ne GTX 570... nur nebenbei: ZWEI AMD 6870 wären sogar stärker als eine GTX 5*8*0 und kosten zusammen 300-320€ für ein Modell mit leisem Lüfter von Sapphire oder Asus
- SATA3-Kabel brauchst Du an sich keine. Beim Board sollten kabel dabei sein, und falls die "nur" SATA2 sind, wäre da egal, weil Festplatten noch nicht mal so schnell wie SATA1 sind  das heißt du kommst nicht mal Ansatzweise an die Grenzwerte von SATA2-Speed und brauchst somit SATA3 eigentlich nicht.
- zum Zocken würd ich ehrlich gesagt wenigstens eine Tastatur für 30-40€ nehmen, wenn Du eh schon so viel ausgibst. zB eine Microsoft X4 Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Tastatur Schwarz Deutsch USB - Computer Shop - Hardware, aber ne 12€-Tastatur? ^^


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. November 2011)

Fractal Design Define R3 Black Pearl - 87,23€ //geht billiger auch, geflällt dir das gehäuse? meine empfehlung; lancool k58
580W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 - 58,68€// bei dem budget bitte kein BQ
8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 - 34,94€//n paar € sparen mit 8GB TeamGroup Elite
ASRock Z68 Pro3 - 84,84€ // gute wahl
Intel Core i7 2600k (dachte eigentlich an den 2600er, aber der ist nur unwesentlich billiger) - 265,79€// für nen gamer pc zu teuer lieber der i5 2500K
Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition - 43,74€// würde eher zum Thermalright macho greifen
Seagate Barracuda ST500DM002 500GB - Sata 6GB - 89,66€// hier kannst du etwas mehr in eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 mit 1Tb investieren
Corsair Force Series 3 60GB - Sata 6GB - 84,90€// leiber etwas auf reserver kaufen mit einer 120GB SSD
Asus GeForce GTX 570 DirectCU II - 313,65€// gute wahl
LiteOn Blu-ray ROM iHOS104-37 - 37,45€// wenn du Bluray benötigst...
Iiyama E2475HDS-B1 - 173,83€// für gamer only empfiehlt sich: Samsung S24A350H oder einer der monitore die auf prad.de empfholen werden
Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit - 73,30€// gut
Gehäusekühler: Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB9 - 7,90€// fallen mit o.g. weg
2x Sata3 Kabel - 7,80€// wofür die denn?
Microsoft 600 Tastatur (Maus schon vorhanden) - 11,66€// deine wahl

hier nochmal der link uum bild von meiner empfehlung:
http://www.abload.de/img/unbenannt-4b7umq.jpg


----------



## UTSky (18. November 2011)

@Herbboy: Da ich die letzten Jahre nur Mittel- Unterklasse PC's hatte würde ich gern auf "Zukunftssicher" umsteigen. 
Warum der i5? Mit dem i7 wäre ich sicherer, auch oder gerade wegen Hyperthreading.

Der Mugen hält die CPU kühl und leise und das für nur 40€, ich könnte auch noch zurückgreifen auf EKL Alpenföhn Brocken für ~30€

Die GTX570 deswegen, da ich mir kein SLI System anschaffen möchte _(deswegen auch das Asrock Z68 Pro3 - 1xPCIe 16)_, die SLI/Crossfire Technik ist einfach zu unausgereift, bevor ich mich mit Mickrorucklern und ständigen Treiberupdates beschäftigen muss, lieber ne 570. Eventuell auch ne 6970. Beide nehmen sich preislich nicht viel.

Also wäre ne SATA2 HDD mehr als ausreichend? muss mich da wohl doch nochmal reinlesen :p   
Bei der SSD greife ich doch lieber zu SATA3, allein der unterschied zu SATA2 ist immens (_*SATA2*= lesen / schr.: 285 / 275 MB/s_ * -  *_*SATA3* lesen / schr.: 525 / 475 MB/s)
_
Tastatur ist mir egal, ich brauch keine Spezialtasten. ne einfache Tastatur mit nem nicht zu lauten Tastenklimpern reicht mir vollkommen.
_____

@_quaaaaak

Das Fractal Gehäuse sieht einfach klasse aus, auch die Reviews waren mehr als gut.

Wieso kein BeQuiet? Hab schon öfters gelesen das es verschriehen ist, aber in der Preis/Leistungsklasse hat es mich in zahlreichen Tests überzeugt.  Hast du noch andere Alternativen? Das Seasonic kostet gleich mal 114€
Den Thermalright werd ich mir mal näher ansehen, gute Alternative

Bei der Festplatte wollte ich erstmal abwarten _(Erhöhung Preise etc)_ aber Samsung scheint ganz interessant zu sein. Da SATA2 ja auch zu gebrauchen ist :p

SATA3 Kabel, falls beim Mainboard keine beiliegen. Bevor ich dasteh ohne Kabel und den Rechner nicht starten kann, lieber n kleines Backup.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2011)

Ich finde halt speziell die GTX 570, die Du rausgesucht hast, sehr teuer. Es gibt doch welche ab 250€.

der i5 ist in Games halt nicht schwächer als der i7. nen i7-2600 würd ich nur nehmen, wenn du außerhalb von Spielen DInge macht, die von der CPU profitieren.  

ne SATA2-HDD wäre völlig ausreichend, aber wenn eine mit SATA3 nicht teurer ist, dann isses egal. Du brauchst aber halt so oder so kein spezielles Sata3-Kabel - WENN Du Kabel mitbestellen willst, dann nimm einfach SATA2. Beim Board sollte aber auch dabeistehen, ob und wieviele Kabel dabei sind. Wenn es bei Mindfactory nicht steht, dann schau bei hardwareversand.de (unter den techn Daten auf "Details" ) oder auch alternate.de


BeQuiet ist an sich auch gut, man hört halt viel von Ausfällen - das kann aber auch nur daran liegen, dass viele Leute BQ gekauft haben. Du wirst auch mehr über kaputte VW GOlf lesen als über defekte Ladas, weil letztere hier in D kaum einer hat   Andere gute Netzteile gibt es von Corsair, Cougar, Antec oder auch Thermaltake. Seasonic ist gut, hat aber scheinbar nur noch rel. wenig Modelle, die dann auch recht viel kosten. 


Tastatur: mir ging es nicht um Sondertasten, sondern die Qualität und das "Feeling"


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. November 2011)

Ja BQ hat zwar mit dem wechsel des fertigers an qualität zugelegt. der bequiet bug und andere probleme wie z.b. dass das netzteil einfach abraucht sind fast nur bei bequiet zu finden. herb hat recht damit, dass man von vielen problemen mit BQ liest, weil diese auch oft in fertig pcs verbaut werden. aber aus persönlicher erfahrung kenne ich nur 2 menschen, denen ihr bequiet noch nicht abgeraucht ist. 4 andere jedoch werden sich nie wieder ein bequiet netzteil kaufen 
das seasonic ist ein premium netzteil, bei diesem budget ist dies meine empfehlung, denn das netzteil ist eine komponente, bei der oft gespart wird, was aber auf kosten der langlebigkeit de komponenten gehen kann, denn ein netzteil versorgt die komponenten mit strom, aber strom ist nicht gleich strom, es gibt faktoren wie ripple & noise tests welche die "qualität" der ausgegebenen spannung angeben. oder die holdup time, welche angbit, wie lange das netzteil ohne stromzufuhr weiter stromliefern kann. 
man könnte auch zu cougar, corsair oder anderen labeln wechseln, jedoch haben diese keinen so krassen rufverfall zu erwarten wie fertiger selbst.


----------



## Zocker15xD (18. November 2011)

Ein gutes Netzteil wäre z.B: das Corsair Enthusiast V2 oder halt  ein Antec Current Gamer, beide so 550-600W...
Wenn du jetzt nicht grade viel Videobearbeitung oder sowas in der Art machst, sondern halt überwiegend zocken willst, ist der 2500K gleichschnell.
SATAII -> SATAIII wirst du wohl nur in Benchmarks merken, aber ich würde trorzdem eine nehmen, wenn sie nicht grade viel teurer ist.
Als Gehäuse würde MIR jetzt z.B. der Ximatek Midgard gut gefallen, oder das Antec Tree Hundred


----------



## UTSky (18. November 2011)

Stimmt Herb, es gibt schon einige GTX570 ab 250€, aber alle zu laut und zu warm. Erst ab der 300€ grenze geht es abwärts mit Lautstärke und Temperatur. Deswegen gebe ich da lieber etwas mehr aus. Auch da Ihr mich überzeugt habt auf den i5 2500k umzusatteln.
Enlighten me Herb :p bei der tastatur ist es mir das wichtigste das ich nicht das klapper geräusch habe. Würde mir am liebsten ne Chiclet Tastatur holen sowie bei Laptop's. Aber die gibt's soweit ich weiss nur bei Apple ... für satte 60€

Bei den Netzteilen bin ich mir nie sicher ob 500W+ ausreichend sind. Und du hast recht quaaaak lieber etwas mehr investieren, so ist es für mich auch besser, es ist zukunftssicher.

Beide, Xigmatek und Midgard, gefallen mir nicht, das löchrige Gehäuse ist absolut nicht mein Fall, auch wenn der Luftdurchlass sicher seine Vorteile hat. Das Fractal Define R3 hat einfach klasse


----------



## Zocker15xD (18. November 2011)

Wie wärs mit dem da: Caseking.de


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. November 2011)

naja, wenn ihm das gehäuse gefällt, dann soll ers sich kaufen, das ist eines der wenigen teile wo ich keine direkten ratschläge gebe sondern eher empfehlungen, denn ein case muss man bei sich rumstehen haben und dann anschauen können 
560W sind locker ausreichend für dein system, ich würde es unter last auf 350-400W schätzen


----------



## Zocker15xD (20. November 2011)

War nurn Scherz, so viel Geld würde ich für ein Gehäuse sowieso nie ausgeben... 
Nee, das Gehäuse geht schon in Ordnung, und wie quaaaaaak schon sagte, ist das eher deine Entscheidung.
Du kannst im Prinzip alles über 50 Euro nehmen.


----------

